# Sachi Bani



## simpy (May 27, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*


*Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Nanak Dev Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji De Panna # 661*


*ndir kry qw ismirAw jwie ]*
*Awqmw dRvY rhY ilv lwie ]*
*Awqmw prwqmw eyko krY ]*
*AMqr kI duibDw AMqir mrY ]1]*
*gur prswdI pwieAw jwie ]*
*hir isau icqu lwgY iPir kwlu n Kwie ]1] rhwau ]*
*sic ismirAY hovY prgwsu ]*
*qw qy ibiKAw mih rhY audwsu ]*
*siqgur kI AYsI vifAweI ]*
*puqR klqR ivcy giq pweI ]2]*
*AYsI syvku syvw krY ]*
*ijs kw jIau iqsu AwgY DrY ]*
*swihb BwvY so prvwxu ]*
*so syvku drgh pwvY mwxu ]3]*
*siqgur kI mUriq ihrdY vswey ]*
*jo ieCY soeI Plu pwey ]*
*swcw swihbu ikrpw krY ]*
*so syvku jm qy kYsw frY ]4]*
*Bniq nwnku kry vIcwru ]*
*swcI bwxI isau Dry ipAwru ]*
*qw ko pwvY moK duAwru ]*
*jpu qpu sBu iehu sbdu hY swru ]5]*






> *English Translations:*
> *Dhanaasaree, First Mehl:*
> *If the Lord bestows His Glance of Grace, then one remembers Him in meditation.*
> *The soul is softened, and he remains absorbed in the Lord's Love.*
> ...



*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------



## simpy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*


*Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Amar Das Ji De Bachan Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji De Panna # 32*

*gurmuiK ik®pw kry Bgiq kIjY ibnu gur Bgiq n hoeI ]*
*AwpY Awpu imlwey bUJY qw inrmlu hovY soeI ]*
*hir jIau swcw swcI bwxI sbid imlwvw hoeI ]1]*
*BweI ry BgiqhIxu kwhy jig AwieAw ]*
*pUry gur kI syv n kInI ibrQw jnmu gvwieAw ]1] rhwau ]*
*Awpy jgjIvnu suKdwqw Awpy bKis imlwey ]*
*jIA jMq ey ikAw vycwry ikAw ko AwiK suxwey ]*
*gurmuiK Awpy dyie vfweI Awpy syv krwey ]2]*
*dyiK kutMbu moih loBwxw clidAw nwil n jweI ]*
*sqguru syiv gux inDwnu pwieAw iqs dI kIm n pweI ]*
*hir pRBu sKw mIqu pRBu myrw AMqy hoie sKweI ]3]*
*AwpxY min iciq khY khwey ibnu gur Awpu n jweI ]*
*hir jIau dwqw Bgiq vClu hY kir ikrpw mMin vsweI ]*
*nwnk soBw suriq dyie pRBu Awpy gurmuiK dy vifAweI ]4]*




*English Translations:*




> *Siree Raag, Third Mehl:*
> *By His Grace one becomes Gurmukh, worshipping the Lord with devotion. Without the Guru there is no devotional worship.*
> *Those whom He unites with Himself, understand and become pure.*
> *The Dear Lord is True, and True is the Word of His Bani. Through the Shabad, we merge with Him. ||1||*
> ...


 
*Gurmukhi Translations:*



> *jy prmwqmw gurU dI rwhIN (jIv au~qy) ikrpw kry qW (jIv pwsoN) BgqI kIqI jw skdI hY, (gurU dI srn pYx) qoN ibnw prmwqmw dI BgqI nhIN ho skdI [ jyhVw mnu`K Awpxy Awp nUµ (gurU dy) Awpy ivc joV dyvy qy (ies Byq nUµ) smJ ley qW auh pivqR (jIvn vwlw) ho jWdw hY [ prmwqmw sdw-iQr rihx vwlw hY, (aus dI is&iq-swlwh vI iQr rihx vwlI hY, is&iq-swlwh dI bwxI dI rwhIN hI aus nwl imlwp ho skdw hY [1[*
> *hy BweI! jyhVw mnu`K prmwqmw dI BgqI qoN s`Kxw irhw, aus nUµ jgq ivc Awaux dw koeI lwB nhIN hoieAw [ ijs mnu`K ny pUry gurU dI d`sI syvw nwh kIqI, aus ny mnu`Kw jnm ivArQ gvw ilAw [1[rhwau[*
> *prmwqmw Awp hI jgq dy jIvW dI izMdgI dw shwrw hY, Awp hI (jIvW nUµ) suK dyx vwlw hY, Awp hI imhr kr ky (jIvW nUµ) Awpxy nwl joVdw hY [ (jy auh Awp imhr nwh kry qW aus dy crnW ivc juVn vwsqy) ivcwry jIv iblkul AsmrQ hn [ (pRBU dI imhr qoN ibnw) nwh koeI jIv (aus dI is&iq) AwK skdw hY nwh suxw skdw hY [ prmwqmw Awp hI gurU dI rwhIN (Awpxy nwm dI) vifAweI dyNdw hY, Awp hI AwpxI syvw-BgqI krWdw hY [2[*
> *jIv Awpxy prvwr nUµ vyK ky ies dy moh ivc Ps jWdw hY [ (pr prvwr dw koeI swQI) jgq qoN qurn vyly jIv dy nwl nhIN jWdw [ ijs mnu`K ny gurU dI d`sI syvw kr ky guxW dy ^zwny prmwqmw nUµ l`B ilAw, aus dI (Awqmk au~cqw dI) kImq nhIN pY skdI [ prmwqmw aus mnu`K dw dosq bx jWdw hY im`qr bx jWdw hY, AMq vyly BI ausdw shweI bxdw hY [3[*
> ...




*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*


----------

